# .45 Long Colt Revolver



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Since I have been shooting "The Govenor" byS&W for the past couple of days. I really like to shoot the .45 long Coltround. Now I would like to get another revolver that is capable of shootingthat round. I don't what a cowboy type firearm because I don't really like thelook of them. 
I have been searching on the internet but have only found2 that are not cowboy type guns. Thefirst one is the Ruger RedHawk Double-Action Revolver and the second one is theS&W .460V.

I am looking for comments on either of these firearmsbefore I make up my mind.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jul 8, 2012)

What about a Taurus raging judge magnum. 3 calibers of goodness


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Colt Anaconda....Taurus 450........like my plumber says....." It might cost you a little, it might cost you alot, but it's gonna cost ya."


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the additional options. I will give them all a look.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How 'bout this one?
Click on: S&W Smith & Wesson 25 .45 Colt 6.5" Revlvr $1START : Revolvers at GunBroker.com
Or this one?
Click on: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=323209731
Or this one?
Click on: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=323442598

There are more. Just look.


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How 'bout this one?
> Click on: S&W Smith & Wesson 25 .45 Colt 6.5" Revlvr $1START : Revolvers at GunBroker.com
> Or this one?
> Click on: Smith & Wesson 625 .45 Colt Mountain Gun 4
> ...


Thanks for the info Steve. I was not aware of that website. I'll give it a look.


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Too bad on the "no cowboy look" as a Ruger Blackhawk is one of the best 45C's out there and that is coming from a 45+ year S&W owner that has only switched in the last 4-5 years. They are a good value, well made, strong, and hold their value. I say strong, if you look at most reloading manuals they have sets of loads just for Rugers. 

Sorry for the rant.


----------

